# Recommend me a Tubeless road tire...



## Migen21 (Oct 28, 2014)

I've been running Continental 4 Seasons (25mm) year round for a while now. I don't have any problems with them. In fact they have honestly been fantastic. 

However, I'm curious to give tubeless a try, just to see what it's all about. The problem is I don't know much about tubeless tires and the setup.

My wheels are HED Belgium Plus. I am currently using Velox cloth tape.

I know to convert I need a tubeless compatible tape, valves, sealant, etc... I was thinking I'd just keep it simple and go with an all "Stans" setup for this.

Now I just need to find a good tire that suits my needs.

First and foremost, since I'm a newb to tubeless, I'd like it to be fairly user friendly (as much as possible for a tubeless tire). I don't want to have to futz with it too much to get it set up.

I'm a big guy (6' 5" ~235lbs), and am not interested in a high performance race tire. Something more.. substantial and durable. I ride a lot of miles (~6k so far this year, headed towards a goal of ~10k), so durability is also on the list of 'wants'. I don't ride in inclement weather often, but it's not unusual to get caught out in a rain shower now and then, so wet weather is also a factor.

Basically, I'd like to find a tubeless tire that is similar in features to the Conti GP 4 Seasons, but it seems most of what I'm finding are more performance oriented. The Schwalbe One pro caught my eye, but I'm not sure how durable that is? 

Edit to add:
I found this review that seems to confirm that the One Pro is a good choice, but I might be compromising durability. Might be worth a try for a first timer.
Schwalbe Pro One tubeless tires review - BikeRadar USA


Any other suggestions?

Any 'lessons learned' to share?

Edit2:
Any guidance in rim tape width for tubeless on the Belguim Plus? I think the inside width of the rim is 20.5mm. Should I go with the 21mm wide Stans tape?


----------



## Blue CheeseHead (Jul 14, 2008)

I am running HED Ardennes Plus (same rim as Belgium) tubeless.

I found an equal tape to Stans at a much better price:

Tesa 4289 25mm x 60yd Yellow Tubeless Rim Tape | eBay

While 2 wraps of tape are recommended, I use 3. I once had a tape failure with the tape supplied by HED, so I added a third layer when I re-taped it.

The valve stems need to have removable cores to make putting sealant in easy. I use:

Caffelatex Tubeless Valves - 2 Pack > Components > Tubes & Tubeless > Tubeless Valves | Jenson USA

Orange Seal is my sealant of choice, largely based on tests published over on Slowtwitch.

Tires are the limiting factor, but it is getting better. I am using Specialized Turbos, but they are more performance than durable. Prior to that I was using Hutchenson Fusions which were just okay, but not long lasting. I have not tried the Scwalbe's, but hear they are good.

You will want 25mm tape for your rim as it will wrap up nicely under the bead lock. 
Good luck and enjoy the comfy ride.


----------



## dgaddis1 (Sep 27, 2008)

The Schwalbe Pro One's are sweet. Lots of great reviews for users. I've got a few hundred miles on the non-pro Ones and have no complaints.

I have a set of demo wheels with Belgium Plus rims and the Pro Ones. Went on easily, pumped up easily. They measure big. I put the '23's on my demo wheels and they measured a bit over 26mm.


----------



## upstateSC-rider (Aug 21, 2004)

I'm running the Schwalbe Pro Ones 23/25 on Boyd 44 carbon wheels and love the feel and how fast they seem to roll. I used Stans 19mm tape (inner rim width is 19mm) so the tape didn't go up very far under the bead but they inflated easily with a floor pump without soapy water, just residual talcum powder left by the previous tube.

For sealant I used Cream by Trucker Co that I got as a gift and came with a large syringe and tube, awesome setup, no mess at all.


----------



## bikewriter (Sep 2, 2002)

Was going to suggest Sector 28, but they may be too fat on those rims for most frames.


----------



## Migen21 (Oct 28, 2014)

bikewriter said:


> Was going to suggest Sector 28, but they may be too fat on those rims for most frames.


Hrm, that is interesting. I used to run Conti 4 Season 28mm tires on my BMC GF-01 with (just) enough clearance. Those are some some pretty wide tires, especially on those hoops. I've since switched to 25mm Conti 4 Seasons and been running them at minimum pressure successfully with zero pinch flats (or any flats for that matter).

I'll see if I can dig up some reviews on the Sector 28 and see what I can find.

Edit:
Hrm, Bike Radar says it's great tire, but they needed a compressor to install it? (yikes)
Hutchinson Sector 28 - Long-term review - BikeRadar USA



BikeRadar said:


> Installation was a bit of chore, requiring more force to mount the tires than standard clinchers, and an air compressor (instead of a floor pump like you can get away with for some tubeless tires) to get the tires to seal. For whatever reason, the rear tire took a few days to fully seal. Hutchinson recommends letting the wheels sit for 24 hours the first time you install the tires to allow the sealant to make the casing air tight.


----------



## bikewriter (Sep 2, 2002)

Mine set up tubeless with floor pump on a kinlin xc279 rim in about 5 seconds. No idea how rim profile compares to your rims, though.
As for the Schwalbe Pro One tires, I've ready numerous reviews about the thin and fragile sidewalls. I can get those at dealer but was not looking for outright performance at risk of durability. 

If I go tubeless again it'd be with the Specialized lineup. Maybe the Roubaix?


----------



## Migen21 (Oct 28, 2014)

I was talking about road tubeless with one of the mangers at my local bike shop today.

He's not a fan of road tubeless. At least not where high pressures are involved (he used our exclusively on his gravel and MTBL. 

I asked him to clarify. He said he doesn't run anything tubeless At over 65-70 psi.

His reasoning being that the failure mode is a sidewall failure at speed ("catastrophic" as he pot it). 

Apparently this was a problem at some point. He also pointed out that only a few tire manufacturers even make road tubeless, and its ( apparently) not widely adopted at any level of racing.

For me, I'm a casual rider. Much more interested in miles than speed. I also like long adventures, sometimes overnight, and often ride alone and have to provide my own support. Reliability is priority #1. 

My plan is to try Clement MSO tubeless on my gravel bike. If that experience goes well, I may try to find a decent tubeless endurance tire for my commuter. Probably a Hutchinson Sector 32 or something similar.


----------



## andy13 (Aug 22, 2008)

Your shop manager seems to be either a little uninformed or biased for some reason on road tubeless. The thing he got right is that racers haven't adopted it much, although some tubeless setups were ridden at some of the spring classics this year in Europe. 
Many, but not all, manufacturers sell tubeless tires. Some are made by other companies but that's not too new. Hutchinson, Specialized, Schwalbe, Bontrager, Panaracer, Maxxis, IRC and WTB all make Tubeless Road tires, and there are probably others. Sidewall failures should be very rare. Most tubeless sidewalls are thicker/tougher to hold air without a tube, even ones requiring sealant. He may have been talking about bead failures which have occurred but are becoming much more rare. Most bead failures will occur on initial airing up to pressure. You must run tubeless rated tires that have the stronger beads. The fact is that they are much safer in puncture situations. First off, punctures are rare as the sealant will seal many without the rider even knowing it. Bigger punctures still seal up usually and may just require some air to be added. Second, if you have a catastrophic sidewall cut or puncture you will be safer on a tubeless tire than a regular clincher as the tubeless tires stay on the rim, even when flat, in many cases making it easier to control the bicycle to pull off the road. 
I really like the Secters. I am looking forward to trying the Schwalbe Pro Ones. The Clement MSO Tubeless are a nice gravel tire, but a little heavy. Many are riding their non-tubeless MSO's tubeless since you shouldn't be running anything over 45 psi on that type of tire anyway. YMMV.


----------



## Migen21 (Oct 28, 2014)

Andy,

I suspect his information might be a little dated. He wasn't aware that so many manufacturers are adopting it.

I had a minor change of direction. I decided to try tubeless on my gravel bike first, then, depending on the results, give the road tubeless a try.

I bought a set of Clement MSO Tubeless 700x36 and installed them on Friday night. I installed them on a set of 32 spoke HED Belgium Plus rims and used 21mm Stans Tape and Orange Seal sealant.

I had exactly ZERO problems with the installation. I was very careful with the rim tape install to make sure it was centered and there were no bubbles. On the first tire I installed, I used a concetrated dish soap solution on the bead/channel before inflating it. I just used a regular floor pump and the tires seated with zero issues at about 35 psi. I went ahead and inflated them up to about 60 psi to make sure everything was seated well before deflating and adding in the sealant and re-inflating. Having heard about and read about some nightmares with tubeless installs, I was very worried about this, but it turns out the process was so easy, and simple that I might, with a little practice, be able to do it faster than a tube setup. And no worries about pinching a tube, etc... 

Anyway, the first tire went so well that I installed the second and didn't even bother with the dish soap. Same result (less soapy mess). 

Before I went to bed I put the tires on the bike and inflated them up to 60 psi, with the intention of checking the air pressure in the morning. 

When I got up there will still right at the same pressure. No discernable loss. 

I took the bike on an 80 mile gravel route that included some pretty hairy (i.e. fast/rocky) descents (Snoqualmie Valley Trail -> Snoqualmie -> Preston -> Issaquah for those who know those trails). By the time I was bombing down the preston trail I had ridden about 50 miles on easier stuff and was pretty confident in the setup. 

Needless to say everything went perfectly.

I'm still debating on tire pressures for this bike setup. I ran them at about 50lbs for this ride, just because I wasn't sure what to expect. I would have liked to run less. Much less, but I'm a big guy (6' 5" ~230lbs) and, even tho a pinch wasn't a concern, I still don't want to dent a rim. Next ride I'll try 40/45 and see how that feels, and go from there. Sadly, because of my size, I miss out on some of the benefits of tubeless, as I really can't risk running super low pressures. 

I can't recommend this tire and rim setup enough (for gravel, fire roads, even a little mud :). The install was flawless and simple. They mated up perfectly. Fit was excellent too. I was able to install without levers with no issues (use the center channel). 










So, now I'm back where I was. Pretty excited to try tubeless on my every day road ride, but not sure which tire. It's probably down to the Schwalbe Pro One or the Hutchinson Sector 28. I had a bad experience with Schwalbe One (running tubes) about a year ago, and am not thrilled about that option. 


Another specific question I have is...

I have an older HED Belgium C2 (not the newer Plus). I'm pretty sure this rim was not designed to be tubeless compatible, but I've read lots of accounts of people doing it. I'd be interested to know what others experiences are, and what tires were used. 

I don't race, and don't ride particularly fast, but I do ride alone (mostly), and long rides far from home, so I want a reliable wheel. Just curious if that can be achieved with the older Belgium set up for tubeless. It's hard to find info on this online because searches always turn up a mix of newer and older.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 23, 2013)

Road tubeless is absolute gold !!!

Schwalbe Pro Ones here too, haven't had a flat in about 2 months, not even a nick in these tyres... my usual tyre pick of GP4000's would have several small cuts in them at 1000km.

Great tyres.


----------



## andy13 (Aug 22, 2008)

We had similar experience with the Clement XPLOR MSO tubeless. Easiest setup ever. The wife rode many miles on them but cut a sidewall at Dirty Kanza. Any tire would have been cut, not the tire's fault. She finished up that leg with a laminated cue sheet for a tire boot. 
Really like the tread for a gravel tire.


----------



## Migen21 (Oct 28, 2014)

Well, I think i've decided on the 28mm Sector tire. Performance is having a tire sale, and they are going for $50 each.

Hutchinson Sector Tubeless Road Tire

I still need to figure out if I can use that standard HED Begium rim (I think it's the older model that wasn't made to be tubeless). I guess I'll call HED and see if they can answer.

Edit: this is the hoop I'm trying to determine the suitability to reliable tubeless setup. Note that this is NOT my wheel, but it's the same model (mine are 24/28 hole on Chris King hubs).


----------



## Migen21 (Oct 28, 2014)

Well, that was fast.

I called HED. The wheel pictured is a C2 (not a "Plus") and it is not tubeless compatible. He told me that only the Plus model is tubeless compatible. 

Bummer. I really wanted to use these wheels for this setup.


----------



## upstateSC-rider (Aug 21, 2004)

Migen21 said:


> Well, that was fast.
> 
> I called HED. The wheel pictured is a C2 (not a "Plus") and it is not tubeless compatible. He told me that only the Plus model is tubeless compatible.
> 
> Bummer. I really wanted to use these wheels for this setup.


That doesn't mean they can't be used Tubeless, my first tubeless setup was on a Bontrager Aero X lite wheelset using the kit by Stans. You really only need tubeless valves, tape, sealant, and tubeless tires. And being that you're going to use them at lower pressures than I did I would guess that you'll be fine.


----------



## Migen21 (Oct 28, 2014)

Well, I'm not so sure. Although me being a newb....

I played around with it this evening. I didn't use the kit, but I did use two full wraps of Stans 21mm tape and an almost new Schwalbe One 28mm I had hanging from the rafters. I couldn't get the tire bead to seat to the rim *at all*. It wasn't even close. I tried tugging on it and pulling the bead out against the channel and it just wouldn't stay. I couldn't get any air into it no matter what I tried. I even tried a blast of C02 to see if that would push it out, but no joy. 

It could just be that particular tire doesn't work well with that particular rim, but this experience was completely 180 degrees out from my experience with the Belgium Plus and the Clement MSO tubeless. I gave up and put the tube back in. I have a friend who is a locally regarded wheel builder. I might ask him what it would cost to put new Plus hoops on these hubs, but honestly, it's probably really not worth it. This is afterall, just an experiment really....

Thanks for the inputs.

Edit:
After reading this link at Stans website, I now better understand the challenges of the conversion of a non-tubeless rim, and the role the rubber strip plays. 
The NoTubes Advantage: Conversion Explained, Going Back to the Future


I may very well give this another try in a couple of days (need to find the 'cyclocross' kit.


----------



## upstateSC-rider (Aug 21, 2004)

I've had problems with mt bike tires in the past so maybe it gets more difficult as the tire gets wider. Guess it makes sense since the larger tires tend to be more flimsy.


----------



## Mr645 (Jun 14, 2013)

Also never tried Road tubeless and I was wondering what happens if you do get a flat? I mean let's say I am 50 miles from home on the road and something punchers the tire. I typically ride with a few tubes, a space tire (Schwalbe One 25mm) etc. Can I fix a punctured tubeless on the road and get home?


----------



## Blue CheeseHead (Jul 14, 2008)

Mr645 said:


> Also never tried Road tubeless and I was wondering what happens if you do get a flat? I mean let's say I am 50 miles from home on the road and something punchers the tire. I typically ride with a few tubes, a space tire (Schwalbe One 25mm) etc. Can I fix a punctured tubeless on the road and get home?


It's simple, if messy:

1.) remove tire (carry tire levers)
2.) remove stem from wheel
3.) install tube and tire
4.) inflate as usual

Sealant on your hands sucks, but it probably prevents 3 of 4 flats.


----------



## Migen21 (Oct 28, 2014)

Last night I tried (and failed) to mount a Hutchinson Sector 28 on these C2's. I was using Stans "Cyclocross" kit and the rim strip they provide..

These tires are just too tight to get on this rim with that thick rim strip covering the center channel. I was able, with some struggle, to get them mounted with the rim strip removed (using tubes). 

I'm just going to use these tires (with tubes) for commuting for the rest of the season (or until they wear out). I rode them in to work this morning, and dang they are a *harsh* ride compared to my Conti 4 Seasons. I started out at 85f/80r and stopped to let a little air out a couple of times to see if it would help. I don't know where I ended up (probably about 75f/70r), but me no likey...

I went looking for something else to try the tubeless thing with, and found some pretty terrible reviews for the Schwalbe One Pro... at least on Amazon. There weren't a ton of reviews, but quite a few were complaining about flats and sidewall cuts. This is exactly what I don't need. :/

https://www.amazon.com/Schwalbe-Pro...8&showViewpoints=1&sortBy=recent&pageNumber=1


I think I'll just stick to Conti 4 Seasons and tubes on the road bike for a while.


----------



## crank1979 (Sep 9, 2007)

IRC Formula Pro X-Guard tubeless tyres have been the best I've tried. Great road feel and durability.


----------



## Migen21 (Oct 28, 2014)

crank1979 said:


> IRC Formula Pro X-Guard tubeless tyres have been the best I've tried. Great road feel and durability.


Only available in 700x23mm ?


----------



## crank1979 (Sep 9, 2007)

Migen21 said:


> Only available in 700x23mm ?


I've only used the 23C version but now it looks like they are available in 25C and 28C I'll give the 25C a go.

https://alexscycle.com/collections/new-items/products/irc-formula-pro-tubeless-x-guard-tyre


----------



## worthcycle (Apr 13, 2011)

I have used the Sector 28 tires on the original C2 series HED rims - I find that you do need to use an air compressor, with high output, to make it work (unless you get really, really lucky). Since there is no "tubeless shelf" on the older rims the tire needs to pop up to the bead hooks by a good blast of air - that is the only way to get them to mount in my testing.

One other trick to try is to remove the presta valve core to initially mount the tire with the compressor - once it is aired up, let the air out and replace the missing valve core - this will often make stubborn tires easier to mount...

I think using the Cyclo-Cross strips will be impossbile on that combo...

-------

You might also want to look into the new Hutchinson Fusion 5 tires - there is an all season 25c tire that might be good fit for you. I will be ordering some when I wear out the Sector tires on our tandem.


----------



## cooskull (Nov 30, 2013)

crank1979 said:


> IRC Formula Pro X-Guard tubeless tyres have been the best I've tried. Great road feel and durability.


+1. I've tried many different tubeless brands and keep coming back to IRCs. I've run many sets of Roadlites with great results and am currently 800 miles into some RBCCs which I am extremely pleased with. Given the lifespan of these tires they are very reasonably priced, comfortable (being a high volume tire), have excellent traction on and off road, and seem to have good puncture resistance.


----------



## Clipped_in (May 5, 2011)

OP, sorry your tubeless experiment didn't work out. On the upside, you do have a really nice set of wheels. I love my C2 build wheelsets!


----------



## Migen21 (Oct 28, 2014)

Well, I had two experiments. One, with the Clement MSOs on Belgium Plus was a rousing success.

The second, with the Hutchinson Sector on standard C2 rims, not so much.

Probably just as well. I'm at about 100 miles on the Sectors (with tubes) and am finding the ride a bit harsh for my liking.


----------



## Stoneman (Mar 1, 2009)

Migen21 said:


> Well, I had two experiments. One, with the Clement MSOs on Belgium Plus was a rousing success.
> 
> The second, with the Hutchinson Sector on standard C2 rims, not so much.
> 
> Probably just as well. I'm at about 100 miles on the Sectors (with tubes) and am finding the ride a bit harsh for my liking.


At your weight I would not play around with tubeless unless I had a tubeless ready rim. Leave the C2 rims for tubed riding and get you another set of Belgium Plus for road tubeless riding.


----------



## dirkfh (Jun 13, 2007)

I just got two Hutchinson Fusion 5 tires in 25c. Incredibly easy to install, then I found out why I won't use these tires. The tire exploded off the rim after about 1 min. when inflated to 85 PSI. 
I have not had this happen in over ten years when a mountain bike tire did the same thing.


----------



## andy13 (Aug 22, 2008)

dirkfh - What rim were you mounting the Hutchinson Fusion 5 tires on? Bummer.


----------



## dirkfh (Jun 13, 2007)

Shimano alloys. They have the sticker 622x15c on them. I have installed many brands on these rims without issue including hutchinson.
It is my wifes bike and I just at this point cannot install them.

I must take them back.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 23, 2013)

Mr645 said:


> Also never tried Road tubeless and I was wondering what happens if you do get a flat? I mean let's say I am 50 miles from home on the road and something punchers the tire. I typically ride with a few tubes, a space tire (Schwalbe One 25mm) etc. Can I fix a punctured tubeless on the road and get home?


Basically, if your tubeless set up goes down, do exactly as you do with a normal puncture, run your finger around the tyre looking for thorns/debris and then put a new tube in. Ive been tubeless on all bikes for many years and carry a plug kit, have not had to use it yet on the road bike, but the time may come.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

dirkfh said:


> I just got two Hutchinson Fusion 5 tires in 25c. Incredibly easy to install, then I found out why I won't use these tires. The tire exploded off the rim after about 1 min. when inflated to 85 PSI.
> I have not had this happen in over ten years when a mountain bike tire did the same thing.


Could be a lemon...

OTOH Fusion 5 is the new model, and could well be teething issues. Tubeless going on "incredibly easy" is a warning sign. When the tire blew, was it bead failure from the carcass, or did the bead just blow off?



ozzybmx said:


> Basically, if your tubeless set up goes down, do exactly as you do with a normal puncture, run your finger around the tyre looking for thorns/debris and then put a new tube in. Ive been tubeless on all bikes for many years and carry a plug kit, have not had to use it yet on the road bike, but the time may come.


And have a sloppy mess on your hands...and a tire that feels like it is overinflated, due to how badly it feels.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 23, 2013)

Marc said:


> And have a sloppy mess on your hands...and a tire that feels like it is overinflated, due to how badly it feels.


With the occasional time I do get a flat with tubeless, dealing with sealant is just one of the thing you have to do. I have worn MTB tyres out without a flat and am now 1500km into my Schwalbe Pro One Tubeless road tyres without a puncture, if you get a flat that the sealant and plug kit can stop, then you will have to deal with the small 25ml of sealant... which most of it will have squirted out the hole anyway.
Racing fatbikes with 100ml in each tyre and a bigger possibility of a flat becomes a bit messy, but MTB with 50ml is manageable and road with 25ml should be a breeze.


----------



## Stoneman (Mar 1, 2009)

I plan on trying the S-Works Turbo Road Tubeless. They come in 700x24 and 700x26 sizing. My rims are tubeless ready so all I have to do is add the tape and valve stem. Does anyone have any experience with this tire?


----------



## aa.mclaren (Jun 25, 2008)

I've only tried the Hutchinson Road Tubeless tires so far, Intensive (25) Fusion 3 (23) and Atom Galactik (23) in each case with many many incident free rides, but on at least one occasion getting a blow out on all of those tires, that the anti puncture stuff ( I use Stan's) couldn't deal with. I started carrying a spare clincher tire along with a spare inner tube when I ride tubeless any significant distance. It is considerably easier to get an inner tube inside a normal clincher. On the plus side, I've salvaged one of the blow out tires with a Hutchinson Rep'Air patch and it's holding out great with no difference in ride quality or pressure loss.


----------



## cooskull (Nov 30, 2013)

aa.mclaren said:


> I've only tried the Hutchinson Road Tubeless tires so far, Intensive (25) Fusion 3 (23) and Atom Galactik (23) in each case with many many incident free rides, but on at least one occasion getting a blow out on all of those tires, that the anti puncture stuff ( I use Stan's) couldn't deal with. I started carrying a spare clincher tire along with a spare inner tube when I ride tubeless any significant distance.


Unless you ride on some really exceptional nasty road conditions to account for all those punctures, it sounds like you need to broaden your tire selection choices for more puncture resistant tires. I only carry a spare tube on 60+ mile rides into remote areas, otherwise just a hand pump to top off the very occasional (maybe every 1K to 8K miles depending on the tire) puncture which eventually seals. I've only had one instance in about 25K miles of tubeless road riding where I had to call in the SAG wagon (wife), and that was only because I forgot to top off my sealant which had all dried up.


----------



## Blue CheeseHead (Jul 14, 2008)

Stoneman said:


> I plan on trying the S-Works Turbo Road Tubeless. They come in 700x24 and 700x26 sizing. My rims are tubeless ready so all I have to do is add the tape and valve stem. Does anyone have any experience with this tire?


I am running them right now. It is my first set, switching from Hutchenson Fusions. I like them very much but do not have enough miles on them to comment on wear. The rubber does seem more supple and grippy than the Fusions.


----------



## changingleaf (Aug 20, 2009)

Are you sure you are using the tubeless version? I've seen quite a few people get these confused. I've also never seen a Hutchinson tubeless tire blow off the rim so if that is a true tubeless tire there's something wrong with it.


----------



## dirkfh (Jun 13, 2007)

See the picture. I put a tube in it with-out issue


----------



## dndrich (Feb 21, 2012)

That is unfortunate. I just installed a pair of Hutchinson Fusion 5 tubeless on my older Rol RaceSL wheels. I uses Stan's tape, stems, and sealant. Took a 40 mile ride today on them over bumpy and hilly terrain, and they were champs. Pumped them to 90 PSI for the test, but I will lower to probably 85 rear and 75 front soon. I weigh 162


----------



## andy13 (Aug 22, 2008)

dndrich - That was my first foray into tubeless, converting some Rol wheels. I put many miles on those with early Hutchinson tubeless tires. They should be fine.


----------



## dndrich (Feb 21, 2012)

andy13 said:


> dndrich - That was my first foray into tubeless, converting some Rol wheels. I put many miles on those with early Hutchinson tubeless tires. They should be fine.


Good to know. I emailed Rol to see if it would work, and they gave me the thumbs up.


----------



## Hiro11 (Dec 18, 2010)

I already have tubeless setups on two bikes (gravel and fat) and I'm convinced that it works well. I have Ultegra tubeless-specific alloy wheels on my road bike and I'd like to set them up tubeless. 

I'd like a durable, high mileage tire. I weigh 150 lbs and I'll like something that I can run safely at 70-80 psi. Unfortunately road bike can probably only fit a 25. The options are so limited it's frustrating. I'd like to keep the per tire price in the $65 range but I can go higher for the right tire.

Any suggestions?


----------



## dndrich (Feb 21, 2012)

Hiro11 said:


> I already have tubeless setups on two bikes (gravel and fat) and I'm convinced that it works well. I have Ultegra tubeless-specific alloy wheels on my road bike and I'd like to set them up tubeless.
> 
> I'd like a durable, high mileage tire. I weigh 150 lbs and I'll like something that I can run safely at 70-80 psi. Unfortunately road bike can probably only fit a 25. The options are so limited it's frustrating. I'd like to keep the per tire price in the $65 range but I can go higher for the right tire.
> 
> Any suggestions?


I have about 300 miles on the new Hutchinson Fusion 5 25 mm All season tubeless, and so far it is terrific. I weigh 162, and have the front at 70 and the back at 80. I paid $49.99 on Amazon per tire delivered. These should probably fit your need.


----------



## duffin (Jun 11, 2012)

I ride 3k-4k miles a year. I've been running tubeless on my HED Ardenne Plus for 3 years with NO flats with multiple Bontrager R3, Hutchinson Intensive shoes until last weekend when I tried the new Schwabe One Pro tubeless (23mm). 

First day on tires, 83 mile ride, no issues. Next day rode 63 miles on Sonoma county roads that were very rough with country pothole patches or fresh chip seal surfaces. Two separate small tread punctures squirted liquid and sealed within seconds. Dropped 10 psi every 15 miles thereafter and limped to finish. Will have to tear into it and apply tube patches probably. 

Schwabe One Pro tubeless felt great, but a bit delicate.


----------



## upstateSC-rider (Aug 21, 2004)

duffin said:


> Schwabe One Pro tubeless felt great, but a bit delicate.


Just a quick update. Of the 4 Pro One TL tires, I've had an un-sealable flat on one so far this year, no other flats or signs of sealant on the others. I'll run that one with a tube during the winter.
Pro One's are very supple and seem to roll fast but with all of the flat stories may be a little delicate as stated above.

Just did a hilly ride and switched to my ole faithful aluminum wheelset with Hutchinson Intensive 3 (I think) tires...Always ready, never lose much air pressure, roll fast and feel great. 
Should've stockpiled.


----------



## bing181 (Oct 17, 2005)

*Tubeless: punctures and more punctures*

I've had the opposite experience to many here.

Schwalbe Pro One's: great ride, but just too puncture-prone. Over 5 months, lost track of the number of punctures in the rear, a couple of times when the sealant didn't and I had to get rescued. Final straw was when I couldn't get them to reseat after yet another repair of a non-sealing puncture. Feels like they would puncture in the most anodyne of circumstances. To be fair, front is fine after 3000 km.

Swapped to Fusion 5 Performance: had a harder time getting them on (needed a blast of CO2), and now one week in have already had a puncture that only just sealed.

This on roads that I would never puncture with my GP4000's. I now don't trust tubeless, at least for the rear.


----------

